# Buying a pup and just want some insight



## Kchad917 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm new to the whole blood line and ped thing, and I feel as though I'm chasing myself in circles, I wanna get a puppy for my daughter because we are moving out and I myself was raised around bully's my whole life and I love them. Right now I have an Am staff/ APBT (jeep redboy/razors edge) mix, and have always grew up around mixes, but now I wanna get a pure breed APBT with a good ped and blood line, not from back yard breeders making stuff up. My question is where do I start? What do I look for? What's a good bloodline to go with and any reputable breeders around Philadelphia . I'm looking for a short stocky big headed bully bloodline lol.
Thanks alot


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

So I'm confused. Are you wanting an APBT or an American Bully?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Yea it sounds like you want an American Bully over an APBT.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> Yea it sounds like you want an American Bully over an APBT.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My thoughts exactly 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kchad917 (Jan 31, 2013)

See this is where I'm confused lol I am looking for an APBT but know can I ask the difference between a bully and APBT, the pits I was raised around were rescues and so is my pup now so I never really got into differences like I stated and when I said bully I ment APBT sorry for the confusion


----------



## Kchad917 (Jan 31, 2013)

This is what I'm looking for when I said stocky big headed lol


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Bully









Apbt







. These were some pics on google I do not own the rights to these.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think you are looking for a UKC dog. The one you posted is UKC type, they are not your original gamebred APBT, but also not bullies. A middle ground if you will. I would go to some UKC shows and meet up with some good people. 

I would also recommend looking at Nevada Kennels website. She has some very nice UKC dog and is a very good person to deal with when it come to the UKC world.


----------



## Kchad917 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok now the confusion out of the way I'm looking for an APBT not a bully, sorry for the confusion. I just don't know where to start or what to look for or a good bloodline, I really would like a pup like the picture I posted above


----------



## Kchad917 (Jan 31, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> I think you are looking for a UKC dog. The one you posted is UKC type, they are not your original gamebred APBT, but also not bullies. A middle ground if you will. I would go to some UKC shows and meet up with some good people.
> 
> I would also recommend looking at Nevada Kennels website. She has some very nice UKC dog and is a very good person to deal with when it come to the UKC world.


I'm not looking to show the dog, I would just like a good looking APBT from a good line with a good ped just to play with lmao


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> I think you are looking for a UKC dog. The one you posted is UKC type, they are not your original gamebred APBT, but also not bullies. A middle ground if you will. I would go to some UKC shows and meet up with some good people.
> 
> I would also recommend looking at Nevada Kennels website. She has some very nice UKC dog and is a very good person to deal with when it come to the UKC world.


Thanks for clarifying that for me! I was a little lost. The dog she posted wasn't quite a bully but also definitely not the average APBT. Very pretty dog though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

If you like the UKC look I would check out GreenLeaf Kennels or Blue Valley Kennels too they have nice dogs and typically have one to two pet quality pups up for grabs every litter. Both are great and easy to work with. Neither breed often but both have pups available now.


----------



## Kchad917 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok any bloodlines I should stay away from and are there some I should research?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Kchad917 said:


> I'm not looking to show the dog, I would just like a good looking APBT from a good line with a good ped just to play with lmao


UKC isn't about you looking for a show dog.. UKC dogs have the more bulk and look you want. Saying you want an APBT people are going to be leading you to gamebred lines and that is not what you are saying you are looking for. If you want a dog that is the body type you posted then you need to be looking at UKC style dogs. Shows are where you meet reputable good breeders, that doesn't mean you have to show your dog or even get a show quality dog.

I would suggest you look at the kennels that were posted. There are hundreds of bloodlines for dogs.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Kchad917 said:


> Ok now the confusion out of the way I'm looking for an APBT not a bully, sorry for the confusion. I just don't know where to start or what to look for or a good bloodline, I really would like a pup like the picture I posted above


From what you are saying you will have to find a dog from the "show" crowd.
Meaning an American Staffordshire Terrier. 
REAL American (pit) Bull Terriers are never bred for looks and size. "Bigger they are, bigger the chance they are a cur."
In saying that, real ones are bred for performance, not show.
The only size and color that matters in a game dog is winning.

Today's "show" ApBT's are in the same boat as the AST, to many of us who own game bred dogs.
But still, the game dogs make better quality pets if they go to the right owner.
But they bring with them greater responsibilities.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

ONLINE PEDIGREES - Access Denied

think you have to click twice i aint real good at moving the pictures around

among other things this is a conformation 'ch' APBT. but you will see them change from show to show. the judges have standards to go by, but they're really only guidelines. each judge may see each dog a little differently.

if you can see the picture, that means you can also see the pedigree. apbt's and bully's have different lineage.

it's not gonna put it up A& J'S DUKE


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

ONLINE PEDIGREES - Access Denied

IF THIS DONT WORK I GIVE UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Let me try and post it for you Surfer.... Is this the dog you are talking about? ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [298947] :: A & J KENNEL'S DUKE


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

DAGGONE IT!!!!!!!!!!! coach how are you doing that????? i'm doing the short cut to copy then getting back over here then pasting and all the info comes up but when i post it then try to read it it says access denied.
but anyway thanks i owe you.

now back to topic, if you want to see what a dog bred to be game is: THIS IS ONE.......... notice i didnt say a game dog.
because what some consider game might not be the same as what someone else considers game.

i read somewhere, somepeople measure gameness in inches, and some people measure gameness with a yardstick.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah the person who asked the original questions says they want an APBT but what they really want is more of a UKC style dog, not an ADBA. It sounds to me like they want a classic Am Bully or a American Staffordshire. 

Oh and about copying the link....ok so when you are on the ped page, go to the very top of the computer screen and highlight everything in the white box in the center of the screen. Then click "copy" and come over here and paste it. Does that make sense?


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

goeman, if you dont mind, i would like to be able to use that, i've never heard that before.

the bigger they are the bigger a chance for them to be a cur.

thats pretty good


----------

